# Crossbow help please!



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

woodpecker,
I have a Horton Yukon crossbow with a red dot scope on it it is 3 years old now but if your friend would like to look at it or shoot it I would be willing to let him. I also am in the Fargo area so let me know what you think.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Let me know if you guys want to meet at the Sandhills indoor range in Fargo to test out the equipment, I would be more than willing to make the time to be there.

Just let me know

T


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Great, I work until 4:30 on weekdays the only day that won't work for me would be a Tuesday. You can let me know and I will work something out. Turner that sounds good is the range accessable to wheelchairs?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, you can access our indoor range and our outdoor range by wheel chair. Tue and Thursday nights are 3D league, it would work out better if it wasn't one of those nights, that way we can spend more time just shooting.

just let me know


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I forgot Wednesday is a church night for me. Maybe Monday would be best then.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Terry, If Tony is busy, let me know. I can get you in at Sand Hills as well. Wouldn't mind seeing a crossbow shot either. Never seen one shot before.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Woody,
I think that they are just like bows the more you spend the more you get. My yukon is 150lb. and it has no problem raching out to 40yards with a pass thru.It cost me $375.00 3 years ago, the only problem that I can sat about it is that it is very loud and any silencer that I have put on it has vibrated off. That could be because of my ineptness or not. Did E apply for a crossbow permit yet? They are time consuming and a permanent one is hard to come by. The offer stands if he wants to try it out.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes you need a permit for both states, if he is going to hunt in both states he might try to get both done at the same time. I have a permanent one in MN, I had to get a renewable one that was good for 2 years many times before they gave me a permanent one. But I am not in a wheelchair either, if his doctor will sign off that he has a perminant disability that prevents him from ever using a regular bow again then he will be able to get a perminant permit. I am impressed that he has the desire to go back out into the field and hunt, it won't be easy. If there is anything else I can do Just let me know.


----------

